# Installing an aftermarket, Pioneer double din stereo



## Capt. Tripz (Nov 30, 2012)

I have been doing some research on this for a few days and I think I have an idea of the harnesses and junk I will need. Is there anything I'm missing? I'm trying to retain the On star and door chimes AND steering wheel controls. So here's what I got so far:

1) Metra 99-3011s double/single din kit
2) Metra 40-EU55 antenna cable
3) Metra GMOS-044 GM factory integration interface adapter for 2010 and up
4) Metra axxess ASWC universal steering wheel control interface

Is this it? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I think that is it, I can't say for sure since I went with scosche. But you might wanna email metra to get confirmation.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------

